# question on Fmic nozzle after or before map sensor



## BoschSEMO (Jan 1, 2003)

i have a 2003 audi a4 1.8t
going for a double nozzle system TB and after fmic.
But have a question where should the fmic nozzle go,
before or after the map sensor?
how far away from the FMIC?


----------



## 20thgti187 (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: question on Fmic nozzle after or before map sensor (BoschSEMO)*

I'm planning on doing the same thing except I'm using a aftermarket side mount. I already have a nozzle at the throttle body and the best place that I know of is to put the second nozzel at the pipe going to the intake manifold right after the intercooler. Going with a smaller injector at the TB and larger at the intercooler


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

*FV-QR*

it shouldnt hurt the MAP at all. as far as distance, it should be as close to the IC as possible as the greater distance to the TB will give it more time to evaporate=greater cooling.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: question on Fmic nozzle after or before map sensor (BoschSEMO)*

Quintin's advice is spot on. I'll just clarify that the nozzle must be positioned just AFTER the IC. Placing it before the cooler produces an inter_warmer_ situation which you do not want! Generally speaking the bigger nozzle is best placed after the IC and a smaller one just after the TB.
If you need help sizing nozzles, we can calculate an optimal solution. State your peak boost pressure, fuel injector size, and fuel pressure setting. Most companies offer only ballpark and even "one size fits all" advice. That approach is too crude for our liking.








Btw, USRT produces spacer plates for 1.8T, 2.0l 8v (Mk3 & Mk4), VR6 12v (OBD1 & OBD2), and also R32. Only the 1.8T plates are on the site right now.


----------

